# Smalljaw!



## BaitWaster (Oct 25, 2013)

Did a quick little wade today to see where my bronze buddys where hanging.... keitech stikes again! 










Wanted to take a better pic but I was standing in the middle of a mud field. The fish hit in shallow water about 3 feet deep. Quite possibly a spawning area. Lots of pea gravel and weed beds. You guys think they might be staging for the spawn already?


----------



## Dolomieu (Aug 19, 2008)

Nice bronze! In some of the creeks they may be getting ready. The river I mainly fish, not yet.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Very nice. I've been wondering about staging for spawn too.


----------



## Aaron2012 (Mar 26, 2014)

Nice smallie Bw. What hook/jig head do you use for your Keitechs?


----------



## BaitWaster (Oct 25, 2013)

Aaron2012 said:


> Nice smallie Bw. What hook/jig head do you use for your Keitechs?


I think it was a 4/0 ewg 1/8th oz screw lock swimbait hook. Not sure of the brand. Maybe Berkley. They had some on sale at cabelas last year. My terminal tackle box tends to get mixed up easily. The Keitech was the fat swing impact in green minnow flash.


----------



## Aaron2012 (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks Bw, I need to add a few more Keitechs to my arsenal this year.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

BaitWaster said:


> I think it was a 4/0 ewg 1/8th oz screw lock swimbait hook. Not sure of the brand. Maybe Berkley. They had some on sale at cabelas last year. My terminal tackle box tends to get mixed up easily. The Keitech was the fat swing impact in green minnow flash.


Screw locks are the best by far for swimbaiting!!!!! Good call.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

You the Keitech master bro !!! Nice job


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

BaitWaster said:


> Did a quick little wade today to see where my bronze buddys where hanging.... keitech stikes again!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice bass be.....i do beleive the spawn is around a short corner.....1 have saw beds already......largemouth! ..So I think the smallies are heading on now...T.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Went out to take a water temp reading last night at the river BaitWaster. Water was much warmer than the air temps.

They smallies are putting smooth jazz on and setting mood lighting...almost time to take their laddies to the beds. 

Water temp was 64 degrees!!!!!


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Nice smallie man!


----------



## bellbrookbass (Sep 20, 2013)

Nice Fish! And based on what I've seen this past week they are getting ready to spawn.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

bellbrookbass said:


> Nice Fish! And based on what I've seen this past week they are getting ready to spawn.


What have ya seen?


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

BaitWaster said:


> I think it was a 4/0 ewg 1/8th oz screw lock swimbait hook. Not sure of the brand. Maybe Berkley. They had some on sale at cabelas last year. My terminal tackle box tends to get mixed up easily. The Keitech was the fat swing impact in green minnow flash.


 I love screw lock swimbait hooks!


----------



## bellbrookbass (Sep 20, 2013)

SMBHooker said:


> What have ya seen?


Aggressive males in shallow spawning areas fanning the nests, or at least that's what I assumed they were doing. I'm no expert by any means  And thanks for the C-Shad tips! I've been having good luck on these with these pre-spawn fish.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

nice bass BW!
Heres the facts: 
1) spring is here
2) trees are budding
3) I am hunting morel mushrooms
4) 75 degree days/ 50 to 60 degree 
nights are here
5) ya caught a nice smallmouth in 3 
feet of water.
... yes... bass are ready to spawn , and very very soon!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

9Left said:


> nice bass BW!
> Heres the facts:
> 1) spring is here
> 2) trees are budding
> ...


I thought I just said that.


----------



## hunter moss (Jan 18, 2017)

9Left said:


> nice bass BW!
> Heres the facts:
> 1) spring is here
> 2) trees are budding
> ...


What do you consider a "spawning area" Im all over the largies in lakes and ponds but want to catch smallies and sadly have no clue were to start, but i do know that to use..


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Have seen largemouth fanning beds in ponds. Couple nights ago got into a few smallies in skinny water that sure looked plump with eggs.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

hunter moss said:


> What do you consider a "spawning area" Im all over the largies in lakes and ponds but want to catch smallies and sadly have no clue were to start, but i do know that to use..


anywhere out of the current with some cover


----------

